# OCSA meeting pics



## paphioboy (Jul 3, 2008)

Pics from the local orchid society meeting I attended yesterday... Only about 10 slippers in total, but there were some wonderful cymbidiums... 
Here's an interesting one: (Sarcochilus Fitzhard x Rhynchostylis retusa)





And some hybrid cyms:
























A species cym, cymbidium tracyanum:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 3, 2008)

*More pics..*

Some Aussie dend hybrids:








Dend tetragonum:




Diplobium robustum:




Laelia anceps 'Chamberlain':




Oncidium ornithorhynchum:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 3, 2008)

*The slippers..*

A brown complex paph:




Paph Envy Green:




A green complex:




Insigne:




Maudiae alba:




Paph Swallow Flight, a novelty type complex..




Paph wardii:




AND Phrag Cardinale...





Enjoy!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I especially like that Sarcochilus Fitzhard x Rhynchostylis retusa a lot!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes thanx for posting. The sarco x rhynco. really shows the parents exactly; and the dendrobium hybrids look amazing. BTW, make sure you re-charge my camera before you return it to me! oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2008)

> BTW, make sure you re-charge my camera before you return it to me!



BWAHAHAHAHA.... Eric dear, its a phone camera... Doesn't take good close-up shots...


----------



## bench72 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's a fantastically coloured Dendrobium tetragonum!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool plants! It must be Cymbidium season there.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2008)

> Cool plants! It must be Cymbidium season there.



Yes, Dot... The season has just started... I just visited a cym grower today and you wouldn't believe the numver of blooms he has.... Will post in another thread...


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA.... Eric dear, its a phone camera... Doesn't take good close-up shots...




Heehee! :rollhappy: 

(until I got a phone with a camera, I didn't understand but now I have a little more compassion for our camera challenged friends.)


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 6, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Thanks for posting! I especially like that Sarcochilus Fitzhard x Rhynchostylis retusa a lot!!! Jean



I agree 100%. It's lovely.

Marilyn


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting, not ones we'd see blooming at this time of the year!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics.... I adored Cym tracyanum!!!! Dendros are great, too!!!!


----------

